# terminal tackle for macks



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

managed to pickup a rod and line for my offshore reel, 
so im just about set to give it a crack, the only thing im not sure on having not fished for mackerel, cobia etc, is what terminal tackle is needed.

Can anyone tell me what i will need as far as this goes, 
just thought i would take advantage of the amart fishing sale while its still on.


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

don't the staff were you buy your tackle help you with that


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

mate i get most of my tackle from the marts 
as said on here before they are not the most knowledgable staff when it comes to fishing.


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

so why keep going back go to d burts tackle sure they will help


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

ben
what sort of fishing are you looking ie lures or bait.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

bait,

maybe lures as well but mainly bait, pillies and livies


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

FM single strand wirer about 40 lb for your Spanish macs 60-80 lb mono type leader for cobs


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Didn't I send you a rather large PM about this exact topic a couple of days ago.

':?'':roll:'

What more do you want?


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

ben
if you use ganged hooks on the the pillies you can get away with mono/flouro trace,mackeral will usually take the tail off to disable their prey.somewhere in 40-55lb range preferably.if not try a CLEAR plastic coated
wire,doesnt seem to put them off as mush as the black or shiny stuff.there are knotable brand around that you tie to swivels (black) same as mono if you want to use a swivel as sometimes the bait will spin and youll end end with line twist bigtime depends on what sort of reel are you using - overhead or threadline
trace length about 4-5 ft to cover your arse with tail scutes although shouldnt be too much of a problem with macks or cobes.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> Didn't I send you a rather large PM about this exact topic a couple of days ago.
> 
> ':?'':roll:'
> 
> What more do you want?


Hey Dan, 
Mate appreciate your pm, was great info.
I just like to get different opinions etc so i posted this thread to see what anyone else had success with.

had my first surf launch this morning, 
hopefully we can catch up for a fish over summer, when i get a bit more ptractice etc.

cheers to everyone else for the tips etc,


----------

